
Mailcheck.js - jQuery Plugin Suggests A Domain When Misspelled In Email Address - noob007
http://functionn.blogspot.com/2012/03/mailcheckjs-jquery-plugin-that-suggests.html#.T2oKI08Uzak.hackernews
======
noob007
Direct Link To Github repo for those who prefer it:
<https://github.com/Kicksend/mailcheck>

